# CA, East Bay Area/Antioch/Recruiting players



## Darkwolf445 (Dec 10, 2006)

The recent group has dwindled to two to four players on any given game day. I am looking to start up a new 3.5 campaign on alternating weekends. This would be a Friday evening alternating with a Saturday evening thing, every other week (2games per month). Current setting ideas are: Older Forgotten Realms (pre Time of Troubles), Eberron, Iron Kingdoms, Arcanis, Kalamar, or Citystate of the Invincible Overlord. Ptolus will probably factor in somewhere as well.

The group's average age is around 30-35. I have had younger players as well and as long as they are cool, then we are cool (goes for the average age players as well, btw).

Typically standard rules with very few, if any houserules. Standard D&D play, no acting classes recquired.


----------



## Everett (Dec 14, 2006)

I live in the east bay, I've been looking for a 3.5 game on and off.  Im 29, male.  Happy to play.  Email me at eaintree at gmail dot com, I won't always check this forum


----------

